# ECNL Composite (01-02) Players Needed for Second Half of Season



## Richie (Feb 20, 2020)

We have an ECNL Composite (01-02) team that is looking to add players for the second half of the season. It is typical to lose players of this age at this time of the year, and we would like to bolster our roster to finish out strong. The team is based in Orange County and practices at Great Park on Tuesday and Thursday from 6:30 PM to 8:00 PM (times are subject to change).

Please contact Mike Ornelas at 714-348-7569 or ornelasmichelle5@gmail.com for details.


----------

